# Has Anyone Put In Wall Thermostat?



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

and done away with the remote? if so, do you have pics or instructions on how you did it? I thought I saw a post one time but can't find it now.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Contact Gordon....he did this in the 5er.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Most programmable thermostats have standardized connections. I expect it would be a simple case of connecting the different colored wires to the matching terminals. Should be straight forward!


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

I bought simple digital Hunter thermostat at Lowes for $25. Follwed directions on the box. It took about 10 minutes to wire and mount. It works great, however lost low speed setting on ac fan. No biggie as I only use high speed anyway.
Steve


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

There have been some mods posted on the forum for new thermostats. You can do a search in the search field and find more. There have been some updates to correct the no fan speed switch option as well.

See the attached forum link and then search some more if you would like to see more on this in the forum.

thermostat link


----------

